
Cost of living will, eventually, be zero - galfarragem
http://peterdiamandis.tumblr.com/post/147548445548/demonetized-cost-of-living
======
dudul
How are companies selling food, transportation and health care gonna make
money if the cost of living is zero?

~~~
galfarragem
Their costs will also be zero. Maybe zero is impossible but costs are going in
that direction.

~~~
dudul
So everybody will just be doing things for free?

~~~
galfarragem
Robots..

~~~
dudul
Who will make/maintain/develop new robots?

I'm probably gonna stop after that. I don't have a degree in economics, but I
always find these "everything will be free, everybody will be pretty and live
300 years" predictions kind of hard to buy.

------
internaut
Genome sequencing should allow for better drug discovery?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eroom's_Law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eroom's_Law)

The opposite is occurring.

